# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [WinDev 9] Interrogation d'un webmail tel hotmail

## Romanops

Salut  tous,

J'ai un petit souci d'ordre connaissance : est-il possible de se conneter  un webservice, sans passer par un pop3 & smtp pour l'envoi...

En fait, je dois me connecter  un webservice (celui d'une grande entreprise mondiale pour etre un peu plus prcis), sans connaitre le server pop... la galre quoi... Can you help me ?  ::D:

----------


## fremsoi

salut,

 Y a t il un protocole spcifique de connexion.
 Perso, je me connecte  un service web d'un oprateur franais pour diverse opration, et bien sr c'est lui qui te dit comment faire .....

 Si t' as plus d'infos ...

----------

